# German Soccer/ Bundesliga where to see??



## Chris (May 22, 2009)

As a native "Stuttgarter Jung" in Oz at the moment, I just wondered if anybody knew if there is opportunity to watch german soccer this weekend (Saturday May 23) in Newcastle or Sydney? 
Its the last day of the Season and the Championship is close 
So if u happen to have cable tv and watching anyway or know if there is a pub showing that please let me know 
regards Chris


----------

